# Hedgehogs & pasta?



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive been wondering, can hedgehogs eat noodles/pasta, ive never read anything saying that they cant, but nothing saying that they can, just plain boiled pasta,has any1 tried, or know, cuz we always have pasta around, for pasta salad,and such so i was just wondering for when i get my hedgie in spring if i could give them some


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not harmful but there isn't any reason to feed it. They need to fill up on quality, nutritional calories and not the empty ones in pasta.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

thanx! ive just been wondring,


----------

